# romantic poem..



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

You did ask.............( . ) ( . ) ............ :lol:  :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

If you didn't see 2 bald men, you have a dirty mind!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL @ the replies :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL @ the replies :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL @ the replies :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## S3 Power (Nov 16, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> If you didn't see 2 bald men, you have a dirty mind!


I saw boob cakes.. :-/


----------

